
The End of the American Empire - Jerry2
http://www.strategic-culture.org/news/2016/04/15/the-end-american-empire.html
======
hnamazon123
> There is a direct line of causation between European and American
> interventions in the Middle East and the bombings in Boston [...]

Oh yes, the caucasian Tsarnaev brothers, born in Kyrgyzstan, who came to the
US as asylum seekers from Russia, decided to train in Chechnya and blow up
innocent people at the Boston Marathon because of the bombings in the Middle
East.

~~~
nihonde
Are you unaware of the connections between the North Caucasus and Middle
Eastern terrorism?

~~~
hnamazon123
You mean the fact they're both predominately Muslim areas?

~~~
nihonde
Well, more importantly, that the fighters of both regions consider themselves
to be under a single religious banner, and are well known to provide
assistance to one another against their common enemies.

~~~
dogma1138
That's a relatively new thing. No one came out of Chechnya to bomb Saddam's
Iraq or Gaddafi's Libya even tho they were as anti-Muslim as you can get in
those parts of the world and were brutal dictators who killed 100,000's of
people predominantly Muslims.

